# Spaying



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Ruby is getting spayed today--big day for us! We puppy proofed our house so she has a safe place to rest and recover. No couch time for a few days, stairs except the deck to go out and pee. I also picked up some Kongs and filled them with yogurt and peanut butter. Bully sticks are also in order. I picked up some instant rice and chicken and chicken broth as well in case she is picky about eating. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she doesn't go after her sutures. Our vet doesn't offer the laser surgery.

Any advice tips are welcomed! 

How many days before they're allowed back on the couch or upstairs? We'll be sleeping downstairs with her for a few days I'm sure.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Good luck, Ruby! She'll be fine  

Our girl was up on the couch right after her spay. Not ideal, but there was no stopping her. She also did the 3 steps out to the yard right away, too. She does not like to be carried (will actually release her anal glands, haha) and will struggle. But we tried to keep the jumping/stairs as infrequent as possible. I did pick her up to go in/out of the car as I have an SUV that's quite high off the ground. She is a licker, but never went after her stitches. Neither did our V when he was neutered. I did spend a couple nights on the couch with her though. Definitely the hardest part is keeping them from zooming around the house!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

This is so reassuring! My heart just melted this morning when we sent her off. 

I'm hoping the zoomies will hold off at least a few days


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

So far so good! She was spayed on Friday so we're getting close to that five day mark.

The vet told us she can jump onto the couch starting tomorrow, day five, then by Friday she should be back to her normal activities as long as everything continues to go smoothly (trying not to jinx it). 

Last night, she wanted to do some zoomies so badly around the house. She's feeling more like herself, so these last few days are going to be much harder than the first! I can tell she's getting antsy.


----------

